# 1/2" Stock for Raised Panel



## rdlorenzo (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello everyone! This forum is an excellent source of information for woodworking newbie like me. Great job, guys!

I'm almost done with my most challenging project yet - over the post stairs. I gutted the old contractor type stair and replaced it with oak tread, rails, newels, left volute and white balusters. I cut and routed the starting tread (where the starting newel sits) and all treads. I also placed a 3/4" skirt board on the wall.

Now the wife wants to see raised panel wainscoting on the wall. I have looked at New England Classic (NEC) Traditional Fabricated Wainscoting kit, but I'm determined to make and install my own. I think I have the right tools to fabricate my own wainscoting raised panels; hence coming across this forum as part of my research.

I like the idea of using 1/2" stock panels (like what NEC uses) but I don't know if there are bits (classic traditional or ogee raised panel, rail and stile bits) out there that are designed for 1/2" stock.

I plan to use 1/2" poplar from Lowe's or HD.

1. Is it possible to use 1/2" stock for raised panels?
2. What are the recommended raised panel, rail and stile bits for 1/2" stock, if any?
3. Is poplar a good material for this? I plan to finish it with white paint.

Help, please?

Thanks in advance for your assistance.

Ronnel
E. Patchogue, NY


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ronnel

Yes 1/2" thick will work just fine,,here's a link you may want to check out,it has a great How-To-Do video,,I will say you don't need to buy the router bit you may have one in your router bit box that will do the job just fine..

Wainscoting Router Bit Sets Home Improvement Project

=========



rdlorenzo said:


> Hello everyone! This forum is an excellent source of information for woodworking newbie like me. Great job, guys!
> 
> I'm almost done with my most challenging project yet - over the post stairs. I gutted the old contractor type stair and replaced it with oak tread, rails, newels, left volute and white balusters. I cut and routed the starting tread (where the starting newel sits) and all treads. I also placed a 3/4" skirt board on the wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rdlorenzo said:


> Hello everyone! This forum is an excellent source of information for woodworking newbie like me. Great job, guys!
> 
> I'm almost done with my most challenging project yet - over the post stairs. I gutted the old contractor type stair and replaced it with oak tread, rails, newels, left volute and white balusters. I cut and routed the starting tread (where the starting newel sits) and all treads. I also placed a 3/4" skirt board on the wall.
> 
> ...


Hi Ronnel - Welcome to the forum
Like Bj says, 1/2" would work great. I'm assuming you are talking 3/4" for the frameing and top though, 1/2" panels. My only suggestion is that if you are going to finish with white paint, I would use MDF for the panels and poplar for the framing. I would just prime and paint all six faces of the panels before installing


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You can made "ogee raised panels" with the MDF stock but if you want to use the New England Classic (NEC) Traditional Fabricated Wainscoting way it needs to be solid stock for the raised panels, the normal panel cutter will do the job just fine but not as high as the normal panel panels by using 1/2" thick stock..

========


----------



## rdlorenzo (Nov 18, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You can made "ogee raised panels" with the MDF stock but if you want to use the New England Classic (NEC) Traditional Fabricated Wainscoting way it needs to be solid stock for the raised panels, the normal panel cutter will do the job just fine but not as high as the normal panel panels by using 1/2" thick stock..
> 
> ========


Bob/John,
Thank you for your quick responses. I feel like I'm in the right track now. I will use solid stock for the raised panel for what I think provides sharper cuts.

The video is very helpful. The NEC classic traditional shows that the raised panel is joint at the bottom and top rails and both sides of the stile thru rabbets. Which bits should i need to make this cut and still maintain the classic/ogee profile in the bottom/top rails and the stile? 

I have these bits available:
1. Bosch 85625MC 1-5/8" Ogee Stile & Rail Bits
2. Bosch 85640MC 3-3/8" Ogee Raised Panel Bit
3. Bosch 85592MC 1/4" Roman Ogee Bit
4. Bosch 85205MC 1/4" Cove Bit
5. 1 set of standard bits

I will make some test cuts this weekend.

Thanks,
Ronnel


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

You just need set of R & P bits, the rail is just one long board top and bottom and the Stiles just snap in to it, the Stile have the pro file on both sides unlike a cabinet door but almost the same way, a slot for the panel to fit in..the bead cutter is use on all the parts.

Here's a set that will do the job
3-Pc Cove Raised Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
Raised Panel Rail & Style Bit Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

http://cgi.ebay.com/2pc-1-2-SH-Bits...455110065?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e5fbb01b1

http://cgi.ebay.com/1pc-1-2-SH-Ogee...478343039?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b529677f

===========


----------

